
Learning React? Start Small - anudeepsamaiya
https://dev.to/dceddia/learning-react-start-small
======
ng12
Eloquently stated. I always cringe when someone says Framework X is simpler
than React when they really mean React+Redux+Babel+Webpack+etc. React has a
very small API surface -- you can basically explain the entire framework in a
few sentences -- and you probably shouldn't be jumping straight into a full
enterprise stack unless you can justify the learning curve.

------
jedrek
I got my start with React doing a "React for people who know jQuery" thing
that taught me how to structure a site, props, state. Almost 3 years later and
almost all my personal work is in React.

